
Multiple staging urls for each branch under {branch-name}.staging.example.com - sadik_ay
https://medium.com/@sadkay/continuous-staging-2621c6410acc
======
sahin-boydas
interesting idea.

I hate that most of the time we can only test master/development branch in
staging. It will be very interesting when we start to deploy every branch to a
matching url. It can really help us to test branches before merge requests.

~~~
xbartu
Well, that surely saves the reviewer time on pulling and checking the
features/designs. Nice point!

------
cngnclr
Awesome work

